# Music theory podcasts



## seechord

Hello all

I have created some podcasts covering some basic areas of music theory such as the perfect cadence and modulation, tonic and dominant, and chord progressions. I would be very interested to hear any feedback as I am looking to make these into an interactive show/presentation to make learning music fun, dynamic and exciting.
http://www.joesamuel.co.uk/podcasts/

Enjoy.


----------



## Jobe

I'm sure this would be useful for people wanting to learn some basic music theory would find this very useful, and much less trite than books.

Although I do love a good book...

Time to go and read.


----------

